# Intro and Glove Question



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, hello and here goes: Started boarding back in the late 80's, when most every person who shared a chair with me asked what boarding was all about and the lift monkeys would check to see that my board actually had steel edges (K2 Gyrator with Sims bindings). Boarded obsessively into the latter half of the 90's, including instructing, then put it aside as "life" took over. Finally drug my sorry butt back up the mountain last Spring, rented a board more appropriate for a 16yo with a hyper thyroid problem rather than a spongey near-mid-lifer, and got re-addicted. For the up-coming season I ordered up a Burton Flying V Wide, channel bindings, new jacket and pants, season passes for the whole fam (they are plankers, but "The Boy" wants to board next year) and now I'm not so patiently waiting for the snow to fly. Looking forward to really getting back into boarding, although I won't be doing any inverts like days of old (dude, I've got freak'n arthritis from my old boarding injuries). Damn it was tough shelling out hard-earned for season passes (used to always work on the mt for the free pass).

For giggles: Circa Spring '91 (Kemper Freestyle 165):










So, part 2 (Gloves): I still have my old Kombi Kevlar gloves with wrist supports built in. Before you get all in a bent out of shape about wrist supports, I snapped my wrist right through the joint during a stupid comp back in my 20's (thus that's why I started wearing such gloves). Skated since I was a wee pup, so I do know how to fall, but crap happens. My wrist sucks, bad, so I still want a good glove with wrist support if they can be found. Frankly, not having much luck. My Kombi gloves are still in pretty good shape, but given their age, they won't last long I suspect. Not looking for separate wrist supports, but rather, a glove with integrated support. If you know of a good one, please advise. Thanks.


----------



## cnesta (Oct 28, 2012)

Burton made a glove a year or so back I have a pair with wrist supports in them 
I think it might have been called the baker glove not sure try to find the they work great


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Shop snowboard gloves with wrist guards, including Level gloves, the top protective snowboard glove on the market: In stock, free shipping

Snowboarding Wrist Guards, Seirus Gloves, Wrist Protection | Campmor

I heard the skeletons ones a dope and cost effective.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Burton makes two - Support glove, and Impact Glove

I really like the impact glove, I buy new ones from time to time as they wear out after a season or two. For max warmth wear a silk underglove or similar very light glove in combination - only needed on really cold days.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I decided to grab a pair on Baker gloves (no support) and a pair of Protec supports. Now, just waiting for more snow.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

deminimis said:


> Thanks for the help. I decided to grab a pair on Baker gloves (no support) and a pair of Protec supports. Now, just waiting for more snow.


Another option (if you haven't purchased) is Level Gloves, which come with in integrated (but removable) wristguard. I've been using them for 6 years and have converted 4 other people in my snowboarding group to them. In my opinion (and from my experience) the Level wristguard design is better than old-school guard like the Protec you were looking at.

Before that I was using Glomming Gear No Gomer over the glove wristguards, but they went out of business a decade ago (were bought out, and then the parent company stopped making the product).


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

After 2 seasons the still hold up well...beside the spikes on the fongers that broke off leaving a nice hole. Still love them.

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> After 2 seasons the still hold up well...beside the spikes on the fongers that broke off leaving a nice hole. Still love them.
> 
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/33022-gloves-level-super-pipe-pro.html


That's what you get for paying extra to pretend you are Mad Max 

I have the regular Level Halfpipe Mitts and my friends have a couple pairs of the Level Halfpipe Gloves. My wife has a pair of the Level Butterfly Mitts.


----------



## deminimis (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks. Looked at Level before I pulled the trigger. Usually I'll spend whatever it takes for protective gear, but after getting all new gear for me (how I miss the days of pro deals), passes for the whole damn fam, planks and boots for those tail wankers, new mountain-worthy tires for my truck (6), I'm tapped. The Protec guards are of a similar design philosophy as my old Kombis which worked fine. Probably not as fine as Level's Biomex, but that will have to wait until next season now.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Docmeter snowboard gloves.
Single or double sided.
Undoubtedly the best protection in a snowboard glove.
Dare I say "hands down"? LOL!


----------

